# Anyones preemie not talk or even babble.



## dippy

Hey all. Well bubba is 7 months corrected 10 months actual but I swear she doesn't even babble or goo or gaa. Nothing nada nowt. I meanshe cries and laughs butt no communication.
I'm worried the ventilator damaged her vocal chords or summit. ( ok vivid imagination) but u knw wat I mean. 
She watches everything but won't say nothing. I don't know if I should b worried any anything. Is this a preemie thing or jus a every baby is different thing. U think shell do it in her own time. 
What do u lot think?


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo makes "Aaaaaaah" noises and sometimes when he's blowing bubbles he'll go "bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb" but nothing else (like babababa, dadada etc) he's a quiet soul really. I'll be interested to read the responses to this thread :)


----------



## AP

Alex went through phases......she'll shout nanananananana for days and we'll never hear it again.:haha:

no words here, and just a scream or urrrrrrrrghs at the tv. :shrug:


----------



## dippy

Leo and my bubba are roughly the same age. I have 2 correct myself and admit that in the mornings at 6-7 When were sleeping n she's waiting patiently for me ;-) she does do the bbbbbbbbbbbb noise and an odd screech an da odd zzzzzzz noise.


----------



## nkbapbt

Lakai didn't talk or even make clear babbling sounds till a lot later...I just woke up and can't remember exactly when, but I know it was much later than your bubs. Now? He says things he shouldn't...a lot. "Get away" and "go away" are his favorite right now. I was worried at first, but my husband didn't say boo until after he was two years old...I didn't walk till I was 17 months (neither did Lakai). Who's to say for sure either have/had anything to do with L being a micro preemie? 

I found teaching some basic sign language helped a lot. As did picture with word books that only have ONE picture and the word per page. I know this sounds silly but a lot of picture books have so many pictures/words it's very hard for a baby learning their words to understand which is which. Only just now are we allowing L to look at books with more than one pic per page. 

Flash cards are awesome too. 

Reading is so key, as is repeating books (even when you have read them a million times! LOL). 

And talking to your child not at them, hope that makes sense?

In the end I wouldn't worry too much, Lakai does have a paralyzed vocal cord...and he is talking! It might take a bit, but unless they are not saying BOO till age three...I wouldn't worry. If you are worried before then, there is no harm in asking your doctor or OT if you see one!

:hugs: Try not to worry!


----------



## Srrme

I'm not sure, dear. Elias is nearing 5 months old (2 months corrected) and just started cooing quite a bit last week. Maybe your LO is just a tad bit quiet. :D


----------



## vermeil

I've been worrying about this also! My little guy is almost 8 months corrected and is JUST starting single syllables, like BA or GA. Before that it was only vowels (aaaaah eeeeeh etc). 

He said BABA ONCE and I nearly had a fit I was so excited. Then he never said it again :haha:

It's crazy how worked up we get about such things. Typically preemie take a bit longer to learn to talk. So what? Before soon as nkbapbt said we'll be trying to just shut them up :haha:


----------



## dippy

yh i suppose. well 2b fair im quiet:winkwink: and hubby is not really a chatty type of person unless hes had a drink lol.

she can have her days and mum reminded me that she used to babble quite alot in the early days. now shes more of an observer. well will keep u updated.

thanks ladies x


----------



## Scottiemum

We had our first speech therapy this morning, I am really pleased with how it went. my lo is 15 monhts, 13 corrected and says dada, mama, baba and gaga. She asked a lot of questions about the way she communicates in general, how she responds to people, words etc. Anyway the outcome was that she said she is doing great and lots of potential and positives. Slightly delayed in expressional language but she did say the scale they use is very general so I am not worried. Compared to her physical development (which is quite delayed) she seems to be on par if not nearly on par with this side of things. the therapist recommeded we limit the words we are using so she can pick up on words so instead of talking in sentences to say words like ball, cat, milk, bath etc etc and she has a better chance of trying to repeat and understand them. XX


----------



## bob2331

Harry squels and laughs and makes sounds but no words or anything and is nearly a year old! Although i think when he says his first word i will cry, get over excited and phone everyone in the phone book!!!! lol xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

They won't even refer Andrew for speech therapy until after his second birthday, and they cannot say whether his supposed hearing loss is affecting his ability to speak. All we get are vocalisations and raspberries, no defined babbles.


----------



## jude71

my lo is 14 months and only says the basics...mum mum mum! lol dad nan.
he also likes to join in with his favourite program..yo gabba gabba but he says..bugga bugga bugga :haha: he's loves books and is always looking through them but as yet he hasnt said any of the words. i spoke to the hv about it and she said they like a child to say at least 6 words by the time they are 18 months.


----------



## okciv

Eve hardly makes any noise either she is 6 months (4 corrected) but has started the last couple of weeks to make some noises sometimes


----------



## LillieBean

I'm very happy to have found this thread. My 8 1/2 month old 6 corrected will grizzle and cry. Giggle very sparingly and thats it. No ooohs ahhhs, goos or gahs. I was worried about his hearing but he reacts to sounds really well. I had no idea it was a possible premmie thing.


----------

